# Massive effort needed to protect Fargo from Floods



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

FARGO - The Red River could crest in Fargo next Saturday at a level of around 40 feet, about two weeks earlier than expected, and city leaders want the public's help in an emergency effort to fight this spring's flood.

"It's going to be a massive effort to protect the city to 40 feet," Mayor Dennis Walaker said.

The crest in Fargo would top the 1997 flood level, and the potential for a 40-foot crest for the Red River in Fargo is about a 50-50 chance.

The city is asking for volunteers to help fill sandbags starting at 8 a.m. Friday. Sandbagging efforts will run 12 hours on Friday, and restart Saturday, going around the clock as the city aims to fill 1.5 million sandbags.

At a morning flood meeting, city officials said dikes will have to be built to 41 feet. Flood stage in Fargo is 18 feet, and the major flooding level is 30 feet. *Walaker estimates about 1.5 million sandbags will be needed to protect the city.* A storm expected early next week could compound flood problems and fight, Walaker said at a press conference this morning.

Cass County may also need 750,000 sandbags, Walaker said. Walaker said the city's flood protection profile is much better than in the past, but "there are some people who are very, very concerned." Next week's storm is tracking similar to the storm that brought a blizzard to the region earlier this month, and could dump 2 to 3 inches of rain on the area.

"There is no reason to discount what the National Weather service is saying," Walaker said. The mayor said he believes the interior of the city is protected from flooding caused by rain, but said it is imperative to remove as much snow as possible to outside the city.

"We would like to get rid of as much snow in the city as possible so we don't have to pump it," Walaker said. The flood fight, through sandbagging, is "still a matter of protecting the city from overland flooding and keeping the Red River within its area," he said.

City leaders want volunteers to call the city and let them know if they are able to help.

In 1997, people from throughout the region - including Bismarck, N.D., and St. Cloud, Minn. - volunteered their efforts to sandbag.



> *Sandbag Volunteer Information*
> 
> Sandbag University is filling bags Saturday, March 21 from 8am to 8pm at 2301 8th Ave N., Fargo.
> 
> ...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is when the Midwestern people shine, I'm sure there will be a lot of help.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> This is when the Midwestern people shine, I'm sure there will be a lot of help.


Indeed!

They still need another 500-1000 volunteers tomorrow folks!

Spend a day coming to Fargo/Moorhead/Kindred/ etc etc... and lend a hand if you are in driving distance!

This flooding has the chance to be catastrophic!



> *FLOOD UPDATE:* Thousands of local college students turning out to fight the flood
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*FLOOD UPDATE*: MSUM opening residence hall for National Guard 

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

MOORHEAD - A residence hall at Minnesota State University Moorhead that has not been used this year is being prepared to host National Guard members and other area law enforcement personnel who are helping wth the flood effort.

About 180 beds are available and expected to accommodate 100 National Guard members and 80 law enforcement personnel.

They'll be provided meals by university food service.

Campus Security Director Michael Parks said the campus also is preparing in case facilities are needed to help house dislocated people.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I teach at GFC in GF and they are sending down our football players today and supposedly will make an announcement later and are bringing students down to Fargo tomorrow. I will report back when I hear how many kids we are sending!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We are planning on sending down about 200 students from our HS tomorow! at least that is the goal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jamestown isn't much on the news, but all township roads are closing at 1:00pm today. Many culverts are washed out and what you think could be four inches of water your driving into could be ten feet. 
Also, the Ann Carlsen school has been evacuated, and schools I think are closing. People working out in the county have been instructed to go home. Interstate is closed from Bismarck to Dickinson and everything in Dickinson is shut down. The entire state is flooding and some small towns are completely evacuated. 
Many businesses are closing and I have to leave now to go get my wife. Not good around here. Many many basements are flooding.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The entire state is flooding


Drought buster for sure!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Interstate is closed from Bismarck to Dickinson and everything in Dickinson is shut down. The entire state is flooding and some small towns are completely evacuated.


The interstate is closed due to a ground blizzard right? Not flooding?

That blizzard is still heading to Fargo right? :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*LATEST: *'We will beat this challenge,' flood battle continues as officials ask volunteers to keep fighting

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

FARGO - A significant turnout by volunteers cranked out 450,000 sand-bags in the past 24 hours, boosting confidence of city, county and state officials that the city will hold back the Red River's rising floodwaters.

The river at Fargo surpassed major flood stage of 30 feet at about 8 a.m. and had risen another 3 inches by 9:15 a.m. The National Weather Service maintained its prediction that the Red River will crest at 39 to 41 feet by Friday. The service's Web site shows the river hitting 40 feet early Saturday.

A flurry of activity helped button up the city and many of its subdivisions, and concentrated efforts today turn to specific areas of concern.

Officials who were gathered for a morning briefing broke into applause when Fargo Enterprise Director Bruce Grubb said volunteers had churned out 450,000 sandbags in about a day, surpassing the goal of 300,000 per day. "Now, we need to do that for at least a couple more days," he said, adding sandbag production will continue through at least Saturday to build up reserves. "We really appreciate it and keep turning out," Gov. John Hoeven said of the massive volunteer turnout Monday.

A combination of North Dakota National Guard soldiers, contractors, public employees and volunteers plan to address south Fargo areas today near Rose Coulee, South River Road, 32nd to 40th avenues south.

On the city's north side, workers will build dikes at 37th Avenue North and Kandi Lane by Trollwood Park.

In addition, the city is looking at building contingency levees near City Hall, the Oak Grove neighborhood, at South River Road to protect the water plant, River Drive south of 32nd Avenue South to about 40th Avenue South, and along Rose Creek south of 40th Avenue, Bittner said.

Volunteers bolstered Fargo's chances of beating this spring's flood, but officials again called for more people to help. "We had a great day yesterday," Mayor Dennis Walaker said. "The good news this morning is the sun is shining."

About 660 North Dakota National Guard soldiers and airmen are aiding the effort, and hundreds more from Minnesota are doing the same on the east side of the river.

Walaker and others praised volunteers, especially the turnout by high school and college students, and thanked those who traveled to help from areas of North Dakota and Minnesota.

Officials were encouraged that the Red River at Wahpeton, N.D., appeared headed for a crest of about 18 feet, which would be almost 1½ feet lower than the 1997 crest. National Weather Service meteorologist Dan Riddle said the river hadn't officially crested at Wahpeton, but from 8 a.m. to 9 a.m. it barely rose from 17.49 feet to 17.50 feet. South of Wahpeton, the Bois de Sioux River near Dorn, Minn., and the Rabbit River near Campbell, Minn., both crested overnight, he said. "It's really slowing down, and it's pretty much about to (crest)," he said of the Red at Wahpeton. "It may not officially stop rising until overnight or early Wednesday morning."

Still a major concern for Fargo, Riddle said, is water from the Wild Rice River at Abercrombie, which was at 26.5 feet at 8:15 a.m. - 8½ feet over flood stage - and is projected to hit a record 29 feet by Thursday morning. "That water does have to get into the Red eventually," he said.

Cass County Engineer Keith Berndt said levee-building operations between the Wild Rice River and south Fargo have gone well, and the county hopes to finish dikes today to protect rural subdivisions in the 76th Avenue South area. He reported that sand-bagging efforts continue to operate in the area to save homes from both overland flooding and the Wild Rice and Red rivers.

Officials said they hope to hear about a presidential disaster declaration today. Gov. John Hoeven said North Dakota has asked for an expedited declaration with 90 percent federal reimbursement for costs. Typically, such declarations don't come until after a disaster, he said.

The mood of leaders remained optimistic as they urged residents to keep up their efforts. Walaker and City Commissioner Tim Mahoney said that, contrary to a Salvation Army official's statement Monday that "fear is setting in," they saw none. "We don't see any fear," Walaker said. "We just see people working very hard." "It is our firm belief that we will take on this challenge and we will beat this challenge, and we will work as hard as we can do to do that, and I don't see anybody giving up," Mahoney said.

Fargo Police Chief Keith Ternes asked motorists to yield to truck drivers who are transporting sandbags, and also to slow down to avoid sandbags that have fallen off trucks into the roadway. Some roads are becoming slippery from dirt and sand being hauled. Ternes also asked residents with non-emergency questions not to call 911.

Mahoney said there is an organized effort to fight the flood, and asked residents to be patient. He said those who still need sand to protect their homes will receive it.

Crews were finishing filling Hesco portable floodwalls with sand around Drain 27 in the Prairie Rose area and Fargo's Timberline and El Zagal areas, and another wall was being put up along Fifth Street South on the north and south sides of I-94, Fargo Public Works Operations Manager Al Weigel said. About five more miles of Hesco walls were scheduled to arrive today from Louisiana. "It's really a quick way of putting up a wall, and it's worked well," Mahoney said.

Sandbagging was about 60 percent complete in Rose Creek and 40 percent complete in River Drive, and volunteers will be directed today to Oak Creek, Meadow Creek and Copperfield Court, City Administrator Pat Zavoral said. "So our focus is still south Fargo," he said.

The city also planned to begin constructing a flood closure on University Drive from Rose Creek to 52nd Avenue South, Bittner said.

About 700 to 800 students from Grand Forks and Hatton were expected to arrive in Fargo today to help with sandbagging, Zavoral said. North Dakota State University had 3,200 volunteers come through its volunteer center so far, and classes will remain canceled until further notice, an NDSU official said.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's quite a storm out here today Ryan. I have to shovel the snow away from the door every few hours so it don't get snowed shut. The snowbanks that melted the last few days are all back the roads are blown in and to top it off there is water over the roads and you cant see it because it is covered with snow. Whew it's a doozzzy!! 

This winter will be remembered by all of us for the rest of our lives. It is in the top ten worst winters and probably will go beside the winters of 49, late 60's, 74, 84, 97 and probably a few when I lived elsewhere. Anyway it's history in the making out here most every day... when you going to join us?

Sorry not trying to take away from the disaster in progress over east.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> It's quite a storm out here today Ryan. I have to shovel the snow away from the door every few hours so it don't get snowed shut. The snowbanks that melted the last few days are all back the roads are blown in and to top it off there is water over the roads and you cant see it because it is covered with snow. Whew it's a doozzzy!!
> 
> This winter will be remembered by all of us for the rest of our lives. It is in the top ten worst winters and probably will go beside the winters of 49, late 60's, 74, 84, 97 and probably a few when I lived elsewhere. Anyway it's history in the making out here most every day... when you going to join us?
> 
> Sorry not trying to take away from the disaster in progress over east.


Yikes. That's all they need is a blizzard to roll in and freeze up the dikes, which will cause displacement and leaking.

I'll be joining you within a yearish, maybe sooner depending on how soon I can find a good job out there around Bismarck prefereably... maybe as soon as late summer if timing falls into place.  we'll see.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Cass County ready for water rescues*

Cass County authorities are prepared to make water rescues in the area and will begin making water patrols Wednesday, the sheriff's department announced Tuesday night.

Valley Water Rescue, the United States Coast Guard and Cass and Clay County Sheriff's Departments plan to patrol flooded areas and attempt to make contact with residents.

"If we had to go do a boat rescue tonight we're ready to go," Sheriff Paul Laney said, noting there are a number of houses that are already encircled.

As of 6 p.m. Tuesday night authorities had not yet made a water rescue, Laney said.

"We almost had one and it turned out they got themselves out," he said.

Individuals needing help are asked to contact the Sheriff Office Emergency Operations Center at (701) 241-5793 for information or assistance. In an emergency, call 911.

People who cannot call for help are asked to hang a red flag, piece of cloth or something similar in a picture window or by a front door, Laney said.

Brittany Lawonn, Forum reporter


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Update: NDSU cancels classes Wednesday & Thursday, too*

North Dakota State University has canceled classes for Wednesday and Thursday. Students are urged to report to the Memorial Union to volunteer. The site is open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Interstate is closed from Bismarck to Dickinson and everything in Dickinson is shut down. The entire state is flooding and some small towns are completely evacuated.
> ...


Blizzard to the west, and I heard water across it east of Valley City. No snow here at Jamestown yet. Well, 1/100 of an inch in the last hour.

I think I have to get off here. We have had three power outages in the last hour. Not good for the computer, the Plasma TV, or the LCD TV's either I don't suppose. 
Anyway, before I get off, Ryan you might recognize this area by the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Station east of Woodworth. This pic is before the big thaw. First one is a train with a blower on the front.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Anyway, before I get off, Ryan you might recognize this area by the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Station east of Woodworth. This pic is before the big thaw. First one is a train with a blower on the front.


WOW! Yeah I know that place! Are you kiddin' me!

Thanks for the pics!

Incredible!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No a friend emailed them to me today. They were labeled 3/19/09 .


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Those of us in Jamestown ain't going far in either direction. I-94 closed to the west due to blizzard, and closed from Oriska to Casselton due to flooding.

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*FLOOD UPDATE:* Fargo makes final push to protect city; officials still asking for volunteers

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

FARGO - Fargo is now 95 percent protected from flooding up to 42 feet, but buttoning up the rest of the vulnerable spots around town won't come easy today, as up to 8 inches of snow and cold temperatures will make remaining sandbagging tougher, city officials said at a press conference this morning.

Meanwhile, as Fargo and Moorhead make their final preparations to take on a flood crest still expected to hit 40 feet on the Red River Saturday or early Sunday, other cities are in a wrestling match with the river. Oxbow, N.D., found its sewer system overwhelmed this morning after its lift station failed. The National Guard is mobilizing and sending a pump to the town, officials said. And Wahpeton, N.D., may have seen the Red already crest, but flood fighters had to contain a boil, or breached spot in one of the city's dikes Tuesday night.

Officials meeting this morning at Fargo's City Hall said they still need volunteers, especially adults, to help finish sandbagging, and to finish making the last of roughly 2 million sandbags needed to plug gaps in Fargo's dike and levee system and for emergencies.

"We have some areas we need to shore up," Fargo Mayor Dennis Walaker said.

Sandbagging was halted overnight in Fargo so engineers could check the condition of the dikes and determine where more work was needed. Sandbags were then prepositioned and work is expected to start again about 10 a.m., particularly in the south side neighborhoods of Oak Creek, Copperfield Court, Timberline and Fox Run, and along the Red at River, Hackberry and Harwood Drives. There also is work to be done at the Fargo Country Club and the cemetery south of Interstate 94, and at Peterson Parkway North, city officials said. Considerable work also needs to be done in the Silverleaf subdivision and along Drain 27 in southwest Fargo, though that is expected to be finished this afternoon, officials said.

Evacuation and other emergency contingency plans will be released Thursday, Fargo City Administrator Pat Zavoral said.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is a time lapse video of all the sandbagging efforts at the Fargo Dome:

pretty cool to see in action


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Did I hear the news right at 6PM that the dikes have to go up to 43' now?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes thats correct


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Moorhead makes another call for volunteers*
MOORHEAD - In another plea to the region, Moorhead said it needs additional volunteers for sandbagging efforts on riverfront properties in south Moorhead tonight and Thursday. 
By: Forum staff reports, INFORUM

MOORHEAD - In another plea to the region, Moorhead said it needs additional volunteers for sandbagging efforts on riverfront properties in south Moorhead tonight and Thursday.

Volunteers should report to Alex Nemzek Hall, located at Sixth Avenue South and 17th Street South on the campus of Minnesota State University Moorhead.

The city is constructing flood protection* to a 43-foot crest level*. All temporary clay dikes are being constructed to this level, and the City recommends _property owners in south Moorhead construct their sandbag dikes to 43 feet as well._


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was in Hickson today and we fought hard. I hope it is enough.

I attended the South Fargo meeting at Discovery and it was not good news. We need to keep working and pray that the contingency levees get done in time, namely the South River Drive contingency.

As a South Fargo resident I want to thank all the volunteers, it has been unreal. It is what makes living here so special.

As the mayor said tonight, now is the time to work, we will point fingers later. I would also like to point out, as I did in the snow goose forum that Fargo's planners and engineers put my development in at the 500 year flood plain (40') in 1985 and they had no reason to think that would not be enough. No logical person could have foreseen this.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*58 teams patrolling dikes every two hours*

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... roup/home/

To protect the integrity of dikes in the City of Fargo, the National Guard will patrol all dikes no less than every two hour, according to a news release.

If a citizen sees a substantial leak they are asked to call 701-241-1545.

There are 58 two-person teams assigned to monitor dike areas. Those teams will assist residents with pumping water if necessary. The Fargo Fire Department and National Guard are also setting up quick response team staging areas throughout the City which include manpower, sand and equipment.

If citizens have a dike crisis they are asked to call 911. They stress that sepage is not a crisis.


----------

